
Gene name errors are widespread in the scientific literature (2016) - lelf
https://genomebiology.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13059-016-1044-7
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18165218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18165218)
was 11 months ago, making this one a dupe (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

Also discussed in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12349391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12349391)

------
wrs
This is a drag on international productivity. I see this all the time with
Excel sheets made with data from various business processes (invoice numbers,
ID strings, etc.). I can’t believe Excel doesn’t have a switch for “please
don’t maim my data” in 2019, but I can’t find it.

------
mnw21cam
[2016]

Actually, I remember discussing this with colleagues back in 2006.

Also, the Hugo Gene Nomenclature Committee have been quietly going around
changing some of the worst offending gene names.

------
RocketSyntax
Ooo not good because researchers are using doing site wide paper scans and NLP
with genes as major keywords

------
dpatrick86
Allele misassignment is another rampant issue.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18154681?dopt=Abstract](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18154681?dopt=Abstract)

